# Kubota M59 with a box plow



## REHG Landscapes (Dec 11, 2009)

Can it/ has it been done. We have a smaller 20something hp Mahindra that is good for moving around small amounts of snow and moving piles of snow after the storms but we need something we can put an actual box plow on since we've recently picked up some very large properties. The M59 is definitely the tractor we want as it will benefit us year round, I'm just curious about the box plow capabilities. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

REHG Landscapes;1219915 said:


> Can it/ has it been done. We have a smaller 20something hp Mahindra that is good for moving around small amounts of snow and moving piles of snow after the storms but we need something we can put an actual box plow on since we've recently picked up some very large properties. The M59 is definitely the tractor we want as it will benefit us year round, I'm just curious about the box plow capabilities. Thanks in advance guys!


If you are talking about a push box on the front, yes it can be done. I have a L48 and am running an 8 foot protech on the front. It has it's limitations just like everything does. My buddy has a M59, and while he is not using it this winter much, it has been out a couple of storms with a pushbox on front and a box blade on the rear. I would recommend a cab for it if you are going to use it all winter. Kubota does not make a cab for it, so you will have to go aftermarket for one.


----------



## prslawncare (Dec 29, 2009)

recently added 10' sectional to m-59 clcium in rear tires and hange on. very impressed with power. The heater has a little to be desired but we'll survive this winter. (no cab as of yet)


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

prslawncare;1221231 said:


> recently added 10' sectional to m-59 clcium in rear tires and hange on. very impressed with power. The heater has a little to be desired but we'll survive this winter. (no cab as of yet)


Oh come on Paul, you looked rather warm in it the last storm!!!


----------



## REHG Landscapes (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think we're going to pull the trigger and get one with the aftermarket cab, fill the tires, and put a 12 or so foot pusher on it.


----------

